# suuport form & function: health. performance. wellness centre



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

So I just started up my rehab and chiropractic clinic. Its called
Form and Function: Health, Performance, Wellness Centre. I also put in a brand new little aquascape in there so come and support guys.

I am offering free initial assessments for all GTAAquaria members you just have to pay for subsequent visits.
We offer:
Chiropractic care
Medical Acupuncture
sports rehab
Active Release Techniques
Strength and Conditioning
Massage service via holts spa
Prehabilitation
Motor vehicle accident care

We are located at 8500 Warden ave (@hwy 7) within Club Markham/Hilton suites
check us out at


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats on the grand opening.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks buddy... its picking up pretty quick.. so Im happy.. hope to open a bigger one in a year ..maybe in the brampton area as most of the wrestling teams I work with are out there. Also def gonna make space for a big tank.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

very nice, congrats!

that's close to my buddy's salon


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks bud.. wheres his salon?


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Are you considering hiring co-op or summer part time students?

I'm a University of Waterloo Kinesiology co-op student.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

jimmyjam said:


> thanks bud.. wheres his salon?


Just realized I never responded. It's in the same building as HSBC. Called Initium Hair.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

no hiring yet, not busy enough to hire a kin.. but volunteers always welcome


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*orthotics*

hey there i just saw this post . qhuestion . do u deal with orthotics ,or know anyone who does . 
thanks 
tom


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah tom, we sell orthotics.. give me a shout if you any questions.. pm me


----------

